# Man 2 Machine II



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*A little bit of history*

This is a follow on from my journal Man 2 Machine

Ive been training about a year now. Only just started to take it serious these last 6 months

Ive been doing a push, pull and legs split for a while and love this routine

Should change it round as ive been doing it a few months but why fix something that dont need fixing?

*Goals*

My goal is the same as most of you (size and strength)

I want to work more on my diet over the next few months and get it perfect

*Stats*

Age: 25

Weight: 79KG

Body fat: ??

*Current lifts** (1 rep max)*

Bench = 100KG

Deadlift = 170KG

Squat = 150KG

Thanks for looking in

I will be logging each workout and posting training videos

Will post up diet and photos very soon


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Will be following mate 

You're heavier than me but pushing the weights I am aiming for so it'll be good to have some inspiration and a kick up the ar5e haha.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Good stuff mate, hope my back is all repaired up for the competition  Can't wait to meet you.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Gay :lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Heineken said:


> Gay :lol:


Yes I secretly fancy him but don't tell him :thumbup1:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah I know, don't tell him but I read his journo in the nude :lol:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Heineken - Thanks mate, i think were pushing about the same weight (must look in your journal more)

Thanks Yeti, cant wait to meet you either mate :wub: :lol:

Anyway..... Training 

Chest, shoulders and triceps

DB Incline:

50lbs = 10 Reps

55lbs = 09 Reps

60lbs = 07 Reps

Bench:

70KG = 06 Reps

65KG = 09 Reps

65KG = 08 Reps

DB Flyes:

30lbs = 10 Reps

30lbs = 8 Reps

Mill Press:

45KG = 07 Reps

42KG = 07 Reps

42KG = 07 Reps

42KG = 06 Reps

Standing Tricep Extension:

20KG = 12 Reps

20KG = 08 Reps

17KG = 10 Reps

17KG = 07 Reps

No videos today but will get some in the week


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Legs

Squats:

130KG = 05 Reps

130KG = 05 Reps

125KG = 04 Reps

Leg Extension:

80KG = 07 Reps

70KG = 12 Reps

70KG = 10 Reps

Ham Curls:

40KG = 12 Reps

45KG = 07 Reps

40KG = 09 Reps

Standing Calf Raise:

130KG = 12 Reps

125KG = 10 Reps

100KG = 10 Reps

100KG = 08 Reps

After i done some lower body stretches

I have a video of my second set of squats


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good lifts/progress so far mate.

I'll keep popping in :thumb:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Back and biceps

Wide Grip Chins:

BW = 06 Reps

BW = 06 Reps

BW = 06 Reps

V Bar Pulldown:

9th Plate = 05 Reps

8th Plate = 06 Reps

8th Plate = 06 Reps

Deadlift:

140KG = 05 Reps

140KG = 04 Reps

140KG = 04 Reps

140KG = 03 Reps

EZ Curls:

37KG = 09 Reps

37KG = 05 Reps

35KG = 07 Reps

DB Preacher Curl:

30lbs = 06 Reps

25lbs = 07 Reps

I have a video of my deadlift


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice going mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Video i put together of my deadlifts 

Didnt record last set


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Chest, shoulders and triceps

Bench:

75KG = 08 Reps

72KG = 08 Reps

72KG = 06 Reps

DB Incline:

55lbs = 08 Reps

55lbs = 05 Reps

50lbs = 10 Reps

DB Flyes:

30lbs = 11 Reps

30lbs = 09 Reps

Mill Press:

47KG = 09 Reps

47KG = 06 Reps

45KG = 06 Reps

42KG = 07 Reps

Standing Tricep Extension:

22KG = 05 Reps

20KG = 05 Reps

17KG = 07 Reps

15KG = 07 Reps

Got a video, will put it together later


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Bench video 

This was my first set

75KG = 8 Reps


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Legs

Squats: (below parallel)

130KG = 04 Reps

120KG = 05 Reps

120KG = 05 Reps

120KG = 04 Reps

Leg Extension:

80KG = 05 Reps

70KG = 10 Reps

70KG = 09 Reps

Ham Curls:

45KG = 06 Reps

40KG = 12 Reps

40KG = 07 Reps

Standing Calf Raise: (hold for 5 seconds)

110KG = 12 Reps

110KG = 11 Reps

100KG = 10 Reps

100KG = 10 Reps

Good workout, squats killed me :laugh:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Getting strong as mate :thumbup1:

Quality vids too:thumb:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Cheers mate, im getting there 

Just looking online for a pair of shoes for deadlift and squats

What do you use xpower?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Syko if you find some mate, check they do size 13 or 14 please bro.

Hope you're ok. First weight session tonight in 10 days due to my back. Just going light.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Converse all star type boots


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> Syko if you find some mate, check they do size 13 or 14 please bro.
> 
> Hope you're ok. First weight session tonight in 10 days due to my back. Just going light.


Im looking but proper shoes aint cheap

Im all good mate, just done heavy leg session. How are you apart from the minor injury?

Best to take it easy but remember 3 weeks out from this comp (cant wait)



xpower said:


> Converse all star type boots


I was looking at these but these and shorts dont go

I might get some deadlift slippers and stick to barefoot with squats


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Who gives a f*ck if they go with shorts, you go to the gym to lift weights not swap fashion tips :lol:

I bought some high-top knock off Converse today, and will be wearing them tomorrow.. with shorts


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Progress pics time 

First was taken in July 2010



Second was taken today (5 months hard training and a shave later)



Just gonna carry on with the lean bulking for now


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Certainly gained good size :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Cheers xpower, your looking good in your avi to mate 

Back and biceps

Wide Grip Chins:

BW = 08 Reps

BW = 05 Reps

BW = 05 Reps

V Bar Pulldown:

9th Plate = 05 Reps

8th Plate = 07 Reps

8th Plate = 06 Reps

Deadlift:

145KG = 05 Reps

145KG = 03 Reps

140KG = 03 Reps

130KG = 05 Reps

EZ Curls:

40KG = 08 Reps

35KG = 10 Reps

35KG = 07 Reps

DB Preacher Curl:

30lbs = 06 Reps

30lbs = 06 Reps


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Syko said:


> Cheers xpower, your looking good in your avi to mate


Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Chest, shoulders and triceps

Bench:

77KG = 08 Reps

75KG = 06 Reps

75KG = 04 Reps

DB Incline:

60lbs = 07 Reps

60lbs = 06 Reps

60lbs = 05 Reps

DB Flyes:

35lbs = 08 Reps

35lbs = 08 Reps

Mill Press:

50KG = 08 Reps

50KG = 05 Reps

45KG = 07 Reps

Upright Row:

40KG = 07 Reps

35KG = 10 Reps

35KG = 10 Reps

Tricep Pushdown:

10th Plate = 12 Reps

12th Plate = 07 Reps

12th Plate = 07 Reps

Missed legs this week as i wasnt well yesterday, still got PBs today though


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Syko said:


> still got PBs today though


 Nicely done mate .

Keep em coming :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Cheers xpower 

So.... What do you think of this new layout for the forum?

I cant get used to it, not been on as much since the change but im sure il get used to it


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

It's OK,just a little bright for my old eyes :lol:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

So.... Ive not been on much since the new forum layout (Got problems with the home page loading)

I beleive a few others have this problem to and Lorian is sorting it ASAP

Training

Ive had two weeks off training (bad i know) ive had a few things pop up and ive been looking for work like mad

I have a powerlifting comp this Saturday 11th December

Just doing some bodyweight exersizes this week as theres no point paying for the membership if im only going light this week

I wont log the workout as theres not much point

Next update will be the weekend with videos of the comp


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck with it mate


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Powerlifting Competition (81KG Bodyweight)

155KG Squat



90KG Bench



160KG Deadlift



Total 405KG

I come 5th out of 7 people (Will get the full video up soon)


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Syko said:


> Powerlifting Competition (81KG Bodyweight)
> 
> 155KG Squat
> 
> ...


Video says 170 deadlift you wrote 160 lol

Nice work mate, good form on all the lifts too which is nice to see


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

deadlift was easy!

Nice lifting.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

crouchmagic said:


> Video says 170 deadlift you wrote 160 lol
> 
> Nice work mate, good form on all the lifts too which is nice to see


Thanks mate, yeah it was 160 not 170 (made mistake when putting video together)

I tried 170 but failed it



mikex101 said:


> deadlift was easy!
> 
> Nice lifting.


Thanks, yeah deadlift did seem easy but then i failed when i added 10KG to the bar (should of done 5KG and i would of come 4th)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nicely done,quality lifting mate


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Thanks xpower, your looking lean and mean in your avi mate 

Now.... Back to training! I missed Monday push session so did it today

Chest, shoulders and triceps

Bench:

77KG = 07 Reps

75KG = 06 Reps

75KG = 05 Reps

DB Incline:

65lbs = 08 Reps

65lbs = 07 Reps

65lbs = 06 Reps

Mill Press:

52KG = 05 Reps

50KG = 05 Reps

45KG = 05 Reps

45KG = 05 Reps

Standing Tricep Extension: (not including weight of bar)

12KG = 10 Reps

12KG = 08 Reps

12KG = 06 Reps

Just a quick sesson today, chest pumped after


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Congrats on competing mate!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Thanks littlesimon, it was just for a bit of fun and i enjoyed it (cant wait till next one)

Back and biceps

Wide Grip Chins:

BW = 06 Reps

BW = 06 Reps

BW = 03 Reps

V Bar Pulldown:

9th Plate = 06 Reps

8th Plate = 06 Reps

8th Plate = 06 Reps

Deadlift:

145KG = 06 Reps

150KG = 03 Reps

140KG = 05 Reps

140KG = 05 Reps

EZ Curls: (not including weight of bar)

25KG = 07 Reps

25KG = 06 Reps

25KG = 05 Reps

DB Preacher Curl:

30lbs = 07 Reps

30lbs = 05 Reps


----------



## Not_Arnie (Nov 14, 2010)

Beastly squat there mate!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Not_Arnie 

Im happy with my squats just need to build my strength up on deadlift and bench more

Chest, shoulders and triceps

Bench:

80KG = 07 Reps

80KG = 06 Reps

75KG = 05 Reps

DB Incline:

70lbs = 08 Reps

70lbs = 07 Reps

70lbs = 06 Reps

Mill Press:

50KG = 07 Reps

50KG = 06 Reps

45KG = 06 Reps

45KG = 05 Reps

Standing Tricep Extension: (not including weight of bar)

15KG = 10 Reps

15KG = 09 Reps

15KG = 08 Reps

Reverse Tricep Pushdown:

3rd Plate = 15 Reps

3rd Plate = 12 Reps

I have a regular training partner now so all good

Legs tomorrow


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

[quote=Syko;2054339

I have a regular training partner now so all good


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Got my training partner squating today 

Much better training with someone, i seem to push myself more and not gotta annoy people asking for a spot

Legs

Squats:

130KG = 05 Reps

130KG = 05 Reps

120KG = 05 Reps

120KG = 05 Reps

Leg Extension:

80KG = 08 Reps

70KG = 10 Reps

70KG = 10 Reps

Ham Curls:

45KG = 09 Reps

40KG = 10 Reps

40KG = 09 Reps

Standing Calf Raise:

100KG = 12 Reps

100KG = 12 Reps

100KG = 12 Reps

Two days rest now ready for deadlifts Friday


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Training early today as the gym is only open between 9 - 12

Back and biceps

Wide Grip Chins:

BW = 07 Reps

BW = 06 Reps

BW = 04 Reps

V Bar Pulldown:

9th Plate = 06 Reps

8th Plate = 07 Reps

8th Plate = 06 Reps

Deadlift:

155KG = 04 Reps

150KG = 02 Reps

140KG = 05 Reps

EZ Curls: (not including weight of bar)

25KG = 11 Reps

25KG = 08 Reps

25KG = 06 Reps

DB Preacher Curl:

30lbs = 04 Reps

25lbs = 08 Reps


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Chest, shoulders and triceps

Bench:

82KG = 05 Reps

80KG = 05 Reps

80KG = 04 Reps

DB Incline:

75lbs = 05 Reps

70lbs = 05 Reps

70lbs = 05 Reps

DB Flyes:

35lbs = 09 Reps

35lbs = 09 Reps

Mill Press:

52KG = 07 Reps

52KG = 06 Reps

50KG = 07 Reps

50KG = 05 Reps

Standing Tricep Extension: (not including weight of bar)

17KG = 10 Reps

17KG = 05 Reps

15KG = 07 Reps

Reverse Tricep Pushdown:

4th Plate = 05 Reps

3rd Plate = 08 Reps

Feel like i have no energy training early (Back to normal times in the new year)


----------



## Stripper (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you not counting the bar weight on your bench press?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Yes i count the weight of the bar

Dont count bar weight for curls, skull crushers etc


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Legs

Squats:

130KG = 05 Reps

130KG = 05 Reps

130KG = 03 Reps

120KG = 04 Reps

Leg Extension:

80KG = 09 Reps

80KG = 09 Reps

70KG = 11 Reps

Ham Curls:

45KG = 07 Reps

40KG = 12 Reps

40KG = 09 Reps

Standing Calf Raise:

100KG = 15 Reps

100KG = 15 Reps

100KG = 12 Reps

100KG = 11 Reps

Strength not really up today, dont like training in the morning

Still a good session, legs are dead


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Syko said:


> Strength not really up today, dont like training in the morning


 You'll soon get used to it if needs be


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Im gonna start training shoulders on a diffrent day than chest and triceps

Also gonna start to mix my routine up a bit over the next month or so

Chest and triceps

Bench:

85KG = 04 Reps

80KG = 05 Reps

80KG = 05 Reps

DB Incline:

75lbs = 07 Reps

75lbs = 06 Reps

75lbs = 03 Reps

Cable X Overs:

4th Plate = 10 Reps

4th Plate = 09 Reps

4th Plate = 07 Reps

Standing Tricep Extension: (not including weight of bar)

20KG = 12 Reps

20KG = 10 Reps

20KG = 10 Reps

Reverse Tricep Pushdown:

3rd Plate = 10 Reps

3rd Plate = 09 Reps

Good session, squats tomorrow


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Legs

Squats:

135KG = 06 Reps

130KG = 05 Reps

130KG = 04 Reps

Leg Extension:

80KG = 10 Reps

80KG = 09 Reps

80KG = 07 Reps

Ham Curls:

45KG = 09 Reps

45KG = 05 Reps

40KG = 09 Reps

Standing Calf Raise:

110KG = 12 Reps

110KG = 10 Reps

110KG = 10 Reps

110KG = 09 Reps

Good session, quads were pumped 

Im looking at changing my routine to the 5 - 3 - 1 program but unsure

My goals are size aswell as strength on the 3 compound lifts

Anyone suggest anything?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

If your after more size maybe try 6-10 reps for a few months


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I just need a complete new routine i think, ive been doing this for a good few months now

Will have a read about the 5 - 3 - 1 and might start that next Monday (start training 4 days a week)

The rep range and workout is mixed up alot with that routine and with strangth comes size anyway so will probably go with that


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Shoulders

Mill Press:

55KG = 10 Reps

60KG = 05 Reps

55KG = 07 Reps

55KG = 07 Reps

Lateral Raises:

20lbs = 10 Reps

20lbs = 07 Reps

20lbs = 09 Reps

Short and sweet session

Much better training shoulders on there own

Strength up alot to as im not training them after chest

Deadlifts tomorrow


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I prefer shoulders on their own day too.

Gives them a better focus.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Back and biceps

Wide Grip Chins:

BW = 07 Reps

BW = 06 Reps

BW = 05 Reps

V Bar Pulldown:

9th Plate = 05 Reps

9th Plate = 04 Reps

8th Plate = 05 Reps

Deadlift:

160KG = 04 Reps

155KG = 03 Reps

150KG = 03 Reps

140KG = 04 Reps

EZ Curls: (not including weight of bar)

27KG = 09 Reps

27KG = 06 Reps

25KG = 03 Reps

DB Preacher Curl:

25lbs = 06 Reps

20lbs = 10 Reps

Happy with the deadlifts (good old smelling salts) 

Im gonna keep the same sort of workout just change a few exersizes next week


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice deads mate.

Never tried smelling salts though


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Thanks

Try them, you can get them in boots for about £3



Give you a little rush, opens your air ways and more aggression


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Chest and triceps

Incline Smith:

70KG = 07 Reps

70KG = 06 Reps

65KG = 07 Reps

DB Flat Bench:

75lbs = 03 Reps

65lbs = 07 Reps

60lbs = 08 Reps

Dips:

BW = 09 Reps

BW = 08 Reps

BW = 06 Reps

Rope Pushdowns:

6th Plate = 12 Reps

8th Plate = 07 Reps

7th Plate = 08 Reps

Triceps pumped


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

That tricep pump makes ya arms look huge 

Gotta love it mate


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Just wish i could stay that big all the time :laugh:

Legs

Squats:

140KG = 05 Reps

130KG = 04 Reps

120KG = 06 Reps

120KG = 04 Reps

SLDL: (didnt really get on with these)

40KG = 10 Reps

50KG = 08 Reps

50KG = 08 Reps

Leg Extensions:

90KG = 06 Reps

80KG = 09 Reps

80KG = 09 Reps

Standing Calf Raise:

110KG = 15 Reps

110KG = 12 Reps

110KG = 10 Reps

100KG = 12 Reps

Got a video of my first set of squats


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)




----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice squatting mate


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Cheers mate, strength still shooting up on them 

Shoulders

Smith Mill Press:

60KG = 05 Reps

55KG = 06 Reps

52KG = 07 Reps

52KG = 06 Reps

Lateral Raises:

20lbs = 10 Reps

25lbs = 10 Reps

25lbs = 10 Reps

25lbs = 10 Reps

Good session, short but shoulders still hammerd 

Should be doing deadlifts tomorrow but them SLDL fooked me up Tuesday :laugh:

See how i feel tomorrow


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good exercise the SLDL,but it sure hits you the first week


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I didnt even go to my max either, glad i didnt :laugh:

Wont be as bad next week

Where ive mixed the routine up a little bit this week i ache all over and feel fooked

Been getting my early nights and eating well though so all good


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Back and biceps

Lat Pulldown:

8th Plate = 08 Reps

8th Plate = 07 Reps

7th Plate = 11 Reps

Reverse Grip Chins:

BW = 06 Reps

BW = 04 Reps

BW = 04 Reps

Deadlift:

160KG = 04 Reps

150KG = 03 Reps

140KG = 04 Reps

EZ Curls: (not including weight of bar)

30KG = 06 Reps

25KG = 09 Reps

25KG = 06 Reps

Cable X Over Curls:

3rd Plate = 10 Reps

3rd Plate = 07 Reps

2nd Plate = 09 Reps

Strength not really up on deadlifts this week, hams were a little sore from SLDL

Im sore all over from the routine change but no pain = no gain

Good two days rest now ready for Monday


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Video of my first set on deadlifts


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Chest and triceps

Incline Bench:

70KG = 08 Reps

70KG = 07 Reps

70KG = 05 Reps

DB Flat Bench:

70lbs = 07 Reps

70lbs = 06 Reps

65lbs = 08 Reps

Dips:

BW = 12 Reps

BW = 06 Reps +10KG Chain

BW = 08 Reps

Overhead Rope Pushdowns:

4th Plate = 10 Reps

4th Plate = 09 Reps

3th Plate = 12 Reps

Good session, squats tomorrow


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work mate


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Cheers mate 

Legs

Squats:

145KG = 05 Reps

140KG = 04 Reps

130KG = 06 Reps

Ham Curls:

45KG = 10 Reps

55KG = 09 Reps

40KG = 10 Reps

Leg Extensions:

90KG = 05 Reps

80KG = 09 Reps

80KG = 09 Reps

Legs were fooked after the few sets on squats :laugh:

Think i need to give them a week off

Gonna start training calfs with shoulders on Thursday to so i can go all out on them


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Shoulders and calfs

Smith Mill Press:

60KG = 07 Reps

60KG = 07 Reps

60KG = 06 Reps

55KG = 07 Reps

Lateral Raises:

20lbs = 10 Reps

25lbs = 10 Reps

25lbs = 10 Reps

Standing Calf Raise:

110KG = 15 Reps

110KG = 14 Reps

110KG = 12 Reps

100KG = 12 Reps

Good session, shoulders pumped

Deadlifts tomorrow


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good stuff mate.

Shoulder pumps....pain & pleasure


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Cheers mate 

Back and biceps

Lat Pulldown:

8th Plate = 10 Reps

8th Plate = 08 Reps

8th Plate = 05 Reps

Reverse Grip Chins:

BW = 06 Reps

BW = 05 Reps

BW = 04 Reps

Deadlift:

160KG = 03 Reps

180KG = FAILED

140KG = 06 Reps

140kg = 04 Reps

EZ Curls: (not including weight of bar)

30KG = 06 Reps

25KG = 09 Reps

25KG = 06 Reps

Cable X Over Curls:

3rd Plate = 11 Reps

3rd Plate = 11 Reps

2nd Plate = 06 Reps

Strength not really up on nothing this week

Legs and lower back need a good rest

Might give it a week off next week or a week off from deadlifts (legs are fooked and have been for few weeks)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Rest week sounds good,you've been hard at it


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

So last week i did have a week off (it was needed)

Ive not been as hungry so have missed a meal some days but back to normal this week

Chest and triceps in a few hours


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Yesterdays workout

Chest and triceps

Flat Bench:

80KG = 04 Reps

75KG = 07 Reps

75KG = 06 Reps

DB Incline:

75lbs = 05 Reps

65lbs = 06 Reps

65lbs = 05 Reps

Dips:

BW = 10 Reps +10KG Chain

BW = 07 Reps +10KG Chain

BW = 07 Reps

Overhead Rope Pushdowns:

4th Plate = 12 Reps

4th Plate = 07 Reps

4th Plate = 07 Reps

Im sore today 

Legs this afternoon :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Legs

Squats:

140KG = 04 Reps

120KG = 08 Reps

120KG = 07 Reps

120KG = 06 Reps

Ham Curls:

45KG = 10 Reps

45KG = 07 Reps

40KG = 11 Reps

Leg Extensions:

80KG = 10 Reps

80KG = 09 Reps

70KG = 11 Reps

Good workout, legs sore already


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Shoulders

Smith Press:

55KG = 09 Reps

55KG = 07 Reps

50KG = 07 Reps

50KG = 06 Reps

Seated Lateral Raises:

20lbs = 12 Reps

20lbs = 11 Reps

20lbs = 11 Reps

Upright Row:

35KG = 10 Reps

35KG = 11 Reps

35KG = 11 Reps

Good workout, shoulders pumped

Im gonna start to up the reps a little and include a few more exersizes


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Yesterdays training

Back and biceps

Lat Pulldown:

9th Plate = 04 Reps

8th Plate = 09 Reps

8th Plate = 08 Reps

Reverse Grip Chins:

BW = 09 Reps

BW = 06 Reps

BW = 05 Reps

Single Arm Rows:

65lbs = 10 Reps

60lbs = 11 Reps

60lbs = 09 Reps

EZ Curls: (not including weight of bar)

25KG = 08 Reps

22KG = 07 Reps

20KG = 08 Reps

Cable X Over Curls:

3rd Plate = 07 Reps

2nd Plate = 09 Reps

2nd Plate = 09 Reps

21s:

20KG = 21 Reps


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

So i missed filling in my journal the last few weeks

None of you seem to be intrested in it but i will carry it on for myself anyway 

Off to do chest and triceps at half 1 today


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Chest and triceps

Flat Bench:

80KG = 09 Reps

80KG = 07 Reps

75KG = 08 Reps

DB Incline:

70lbs = 09 Reps

60lbs = 07 Reps

60lbs = 10 Reps

Dips:

BW = 09 Reps +10KG Chain

BW = 07 Reps +10KG Chain

BW = 06 Reps

Overhead Rope Pushdowns:

22KG = 12 Reps

22KG = 07 Reps

22KG = 07 Reps

Legs tomorrow


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Keep posting mate.

Going great for ya by the looks of it


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Thanks mate, i will keep posting. I enjoy watching progress 

Off to do legs today at half 1

Squats


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Legs

Squats:

125KG = 07 Reps

125KG = 07 Reps

120KG = 08 Reps

Leg press:

140KG = 12 Reps

180KG = 10 Reps

180KG = 08 Reps

Ham curls:

45KG = 10 Reps

45KG = 08 Reps

40KG = 12 Reps

Standing calf raise:

110KG = 15 Reps

110KG = 14 Reps

110KG = 12 Reps

100KG = 12 Reps

Realy felt the leg press on the quads, will stick with these for few weeks see how i get on


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice to see leg press in too.

finishes quads off nice;y I find


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

xpower said:


> Nice to see leg press in too.
> 
> finishes quads off nice;y I find


Yes my legs are sore today :laugh:

Shoulders tomorrow


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Shoulders

Seated mill press:

60KG = 10 Reps

65KG = 09 Reps

65KG = 06 Reps

60KG = 07 Reps

Seated Lateral Raises:

30lbs = 09 Reps

30lbs = 05 Reps

25lbs = 11 Reps

Upright Row:

42KG = 06 Reps

40KG = 12 Reps

40KG = 09 Reps

Good workout, was fooked after mill press though :laugh:

Back tomorrow


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Back and biceps

Wide grip chins:

BW = 10 Reps

BW = 07 Reps

BW = 07 Reps

V bar pulldown:

9th Plate = 09 Reps

9th Plate = 05 Reps

8th Plate = 09 Reps

Seated cable rows:

7th Plate = 10 Reps

7th Plate = 07 Reps

6th Plate = 12 Reps

6th Plate = 12 Reps

EZ Curls: (not including weight of bar)

27KG = 06 Reps

25KG = 07 Reps

22KG = 07 Reps

Seated bicep curl: (bench on incline really hits biceps)

20lbs = 07 Reps

15lbs = 12 Reps

15lbs = 12 Reps

Cable X over curls:

2nd Plate = 09 Reps

2nd Plate = 09 Reps

2nd Plate = 09 Reps

Good workout

Added another exersize to see if the guns will grow any quicker


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Chest and triceps

Flat Bench:

85KG = 08 Reps

85KG = 06 Reps

75KG = 08 Reps

DB Incline:

75lbs = 08 Reps

75lbs = 06 Reps

60lbs = 10 Reps

Cable X overs:

4th Plate = 12 Reps

5th Plate = 10 Reps

4th Plate = 12 Reps

CGBP:

60KG = 08 Reps

55KG = 08 Reps

50KG = 09 Reps

Reverse grip single arm pushdown:

10KG = 15 Reps

12KG = 12 Reps

12KG = 11 Reps

Really felt the CGBP on the triceps

Happy with the bench, will be repping 100KG soon 

Legs tomorrow


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work mate 

That 100 will be here sooner rather than later I think


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Cheers mate 

By the end of March if not before is my goal :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Legs

Squats:

130KG = 07 Reps

130KG = 07 Reps

120KG = 10 Reps

Leg press:

200KG = 08 Reps

180KG = 10 Reps

180KG = 10 Reps

Ham curls:

47KG = 09 Reps

45KG = 11 Reps

45KG = 08 Reps

Standing calf raise:

115KG = 17 Reps

115KG = 14 Reps

115KG = 08 Reps

100KG = 14 Reps


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Last Thursdays training

Shoulders

Seated mill press:

70KG = 07 Reps

65KG = 07 Reps

60KG = 09 Reps

Seated Lateral Raises:

30lbs = 12 Reps

30lbs = 09 Reps

30lbs = 07 Reps

Upright Row:

40KG = 07 Reps

40KG = 06 Reps

40KG = 06 Reps


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Last Fridays training

Back and biceps

Wide grip chins:

BW = 07 Reps

BW = 07 Reps

BW = 04 Reps

V bar pulldown:

72KG = 07 Reps

70KG = 06 Reps

60KG = 10 Reps

Deadlift:

140KG = 06 Reps

150KG = 05 Reps

150KG = 02 Reps

EZ Curls: (not including weight of bar)

27KG = 10 Reps

27KG = 08 Reps

22KG = 07 Reps

Seated bicep curl: (bench on incline really hits biceps)

20lbs = 13 Reps

20lbs = 12 Reps

20lbs = 11 Reps

Cable X over curls:

2nd Plate = 12 Reps

2nd Plate = 10 Reps

2nd Plate = 07 Reps


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Yesterdays training

Chest and triceps

Flat Bench:

90KG = 07 Reps

85KG = 07 Reps

80KG = 07 Reps

DB Incline:

80lbs = 05 Reps

70lbs = 08 Reps

70lbs = 06 Reps

Cable X overs:

5th Plate = 10 Reps

5th Plate = 08 Reps

4th Plate = 10 Reps

CGBP:

60KG = 07 Reps

50KG = 11 Reps

50KG = 11 Reps

Chest is sore today

Legs this afternoon


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Legs

Squats:

135KG = 08 Reps

135KG = 06 Reps

130KG = 07 Reps

Leg extension:

70KG = 10 Reps

70KG = 10 Reps

70KG = 09 Reps

Ham curls:

50KG = 06 Reps

45KG = 12 Reps

45KG = 11 Reps

Standing calf raise:

120KG = 15 Reps

120KG = 12 Reps

120KG = 02 Reps

120KG = 11 Reps

140KG for 8 - 10 very soon


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Those f=targets are getting ever closer mate 

Top work


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

So.... Ive not give up training just not been posting in my journal

Time to catch up

Training on 3rd March 2011

Shoulders

DB press:

60KG = 12 Reps

60KG = 08 Reps

50KG = 09 Reps

50KG = 09 Reps

Seated Lateral Raises:

35lbs = 05 Reps

30lbs = 09 Reps

30lbs = 11 Reps

Upright Row:

40KG = 10 Reps

40KG = 09 Reps

40KG = 07 Reps


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Training on 4th March 2011

Back and biceps

Wide grip chins:

BW = 09 Reps

BW = 08 Reps

BW = 05 Reps

V bar pulldown:

75KG = 07 Reps

72KG = 07 Reps

70KG = 08 Reps

Seated cable rows:

65KG = 12 Reps

65KG = 12 Reps

65KG = 11 Reps

EZ Curls: (not including weight of bar)

30KG = 06 Reps

25KG = 08 Reps

22KG = 08 Reps

Seated bicep curl: (bench on incline really hits biceps)

25lbs = 06 Reps

20lbs = 10 Reps

20lbs = 09 Reps

Cable X over curls:

3rd Plate = 07 Reps

2nd Plate = 10 Reps

2nd Plate = 09 Reps


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Went out and got very drunk on Saturday night and didnt eat all day sunday (first time i been out since new years eve)

No energy but still went to the gym

Mondays training

Chest and triceps

Flat Bench:

90KG = 04 Reps

80KG = 05 Reps

80KG = 08 Reps

DB Incline:

65lbs = 08 Reps

65lbs = 07 Reps

60lbs = 10 Reps

Cable X overs:

5th Plate = 10 Reps

5th Plate = 08 Reps

4th Plate = 10 Reps

CGBP:

60KG = 07 Reps

50KG = 11 Reps

50KG = 11 Reps

Shoulders tomorrow


----------

